# Trunk Release



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

I search and found that is was pretty simple to add the standard trunk release to a car without it..
What I lack is someone telling me what needs to be done. My basic doesnt have it and it would be nice to have the lever inside the car to open the trunk. Not looking for the fancy push button electrical type. I have noticed in the yards that some of our cars have the lever inside the drivers door, that opens the trunk and gas lid.
Is it a pain to remove and add to my car? Has anyone done it? how does it all run through the car?

Thanks folks


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

i have done this mod all you need to do is go to a salvage yard and look in a xe or se-r if you and find it the laver mounts on the side on the seat and the cord runs to the back and replaces the stock latch in the trunk, once you remove it from the car a the salvage yard you will see how it runs through the car.


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

K my car has the T40 "star bit" to remove the plastic trim from the doorway..pull back seat and carpet kit from trunk..bolt on trunk/gas release, run the wire, and that should be it...


may as well pop the steering wheel and grab the intermittant wiper switch while you're at it.

Because the steering wheels are different between the E and XE (electrical contact rings specifically) you can pull the circuit board and plastic handle from the XE version and swap it with the E model, and put your old switch back in (with new handle/circuit board)

I tell you nothings worse than not having some sore ot intermittant wiper.. an added bonus was when I used the washer fluid the wipers automatically activate for so many seconds.


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

it should work i dont know exactly just change the fuse for the wipers cause of the current load, but i think it is possible. i know you can put a skyline sterring wheel in your car. but yes if you pull the carpet back and remove the plastic door seal there is the mounting place for the trunk release all you need is the screws from the doner car and your good to go just get everything from the car all the hardwear and all it will save a big headach.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Great*



justin_b31 said:


> may as well pop the steering wheel and grab the intermittant wiper switch while you're at it.
> 
> Because the steering wheels are different between the E and XE (electrical contact rings specifically) you can pull the circuit board and plastic handle from the XE version and swap it with the E model, and put your old switch back in (with new handle/circuit board)
> 
> I tell you nothings worse than not having some sore ot intermittant wiper.. an added bonus was when I used the washer fluid the wipers automatically activate for so many seconds.


Thanks for the help. I was hoping it wouldnt be all that hard.... sounds like its not. Now for the wipers.... that would be nice. sounds easy enough, to get, what is the obvisous sign that the car had the intermitten wipers? Is that circuit board your talking about a simple plug and play? I know for a fact I dont have the super main harness in my car, I went through that when I was trying install OEM power windows..... I did manage to add the power mirrors though, had the plug for that. The wipers would be nice.

thanks


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

i added power mirrors also but (jdm power folding mirrors), :thumbup: NICE


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

Obvious sign for intermittant is the 2 dashes in the first position on the handle that shows what position you have it in..if you look at yours theres only 2 lines..intermittant from a XE (B13 of course) has 1 dashed line and 2 solid lines. Thats why I said to change out the handle too

Now for the circuit board..just unscrew your switch covers and pull the handle and circuit board out..keep the spring/contacts

Pull the board and handle from the new one and put it in the switch enclosure you pulled from your car.

Put the spring/contact back in and close the cover. Electrical connectors stay the same so its plug and play from there

NOW if you want, you can take the steering wheel from the XE and put it in your car..In this case I'm sure you wont have to change anything else out..but because the XE wheel has extra contact rings for the cruise control to work from the steering wheel, the wiper switch doesn't just fit.. compare steering wheels and you'll see what I mean


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Thanks*



justin_b31 said:


> Obvious sign for intermittant is the 2 dashes in the first position on the handle that shows what position you have it in..if you look at yours theres only 2 lines..intermittant from a XE (B13 of course) has 1 dashed line and 2 solid lines. Thats why I said to change out the handle too
> 
> Now for the circuit board..just unscrew your switch covers and pull the handle and circuit board out..keep the spring/contacts
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info,, never really thought about the intermitten wipers till ya brought it up. Will give me something to "attempt" this weekend. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Go some parts*

Ok went scouting tonight... Found that the trunk release and the gas cover release are one in the same. I will have to find a blue gas release to make that work because my car has the key unlock to open and close. I got the Intermitten wiper switch. The car I got if from had the whole steering wheel removed so it was just a matter of two plug and 3 screws and I got the whole assembly for the wiper control, plus $4.50... not a bad deal there. To put this on my car do I need to remove my steering wheel??? check out my sig (Cardomain page 3) for a picture of what I got. I hope I dont have to remove the steering wheel unless it is super easy or something.

thanks for all the help


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Well,, not sure if I missed something or not. The steering wheel came off super easy and the new wiper switch slipped right on.... But now I have no horn????? did I miss something? The switch I took off had only (1) little push button thing on the front side, it appears to make contact with the back of steering wheel. the switch I put on had (3) of those. I can only guess they were for the cruise control. I didnt disconnect any of the wire in the wheel itself,,, just busted the nut and pulled it off.... but now i have no Horn......
Any Ideals...??? 

OH, and the wipers work great,,, like the intermitten part not to mention the winshield cleaner is sudo automatic now,,,,,


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

jakehale said:


> Well,, not sure if I missed something or not. The steering wheel came off super easy and the new wiper switch slipped right on.... But now I have no horn????? did I miss something? The switch I took off had only (1) little push button thing on the front side, it appears to make contact with the back of steering wheel. the switch I put on had (3) of those. I can only guess they were for the cruise control. I didnt disconnect any of the wire in the wheel itself,,, just busted the nut and pulled it off.... but now i have no Horn......
> Any Ideals...???
> 
> OH, and the wipers work great,,, like the intermitten part not to mention the winshield cleaner is sudo automatic now,,,,,



I got it working. Guess with the new switch I needed to use the other connecting plug that is at the base of the switch. Hooked that up and all works well. HUM!!!,,, guess now I have to figure out if the Cruise control and be added  
Got to find me a good shape steering wheel and control switch... Pretty soon my "E" will be an "XE" :thumbup:


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

All done... got the cable today and installed it. No problems other than my carpet was a little tighter than an original carpet. I also got a steering wheel from the doner car. It is the four leg type with the nice Nissan metalic symbol in the middle. Looks nice in the car. My only problem is, the wheel has the cruise control controls on the side and of course my car doesnt have cruise,, so if I remove the controls there is a big hole on the side of the wheel... anyone know where I could pick up a new Back piece to the steering wheel without the hole for the controls? All the ones at the yard have the controls so getting a back piece from there wont work, but I will keep looking..

thanks again for the help folks...

Jake


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry if I hijacked this thread but are the trunk release and fuel door/release parts interchangable with the NX or even a four door xe/gxe taking into account the extra cable length?


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> Sorry if I hijacked this thread but are the trunk release and fuel door/release parts interchangable with the NX or even a four door xe/gxe taking into account the extra cable length?


Personally I am not sure if it is or not. I was just able to locate a car identical to mine, so it was just a matter of removing and installing. Pretty simple feat.


----------



## Sentraclassic_kidpr (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice another XE feature for my E !! :thumbup:


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

if u want another good feature get cruise control. i use it alot on my XE and it is awesome


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

cdipier2 said:


> if u want another good feature get cruise control. i use it alot on my XE and it is awesome


I've got all the switches for the cruise, but the wiring is not there,,,, and since the wiring isnt there, I can only assume that the only engine "stuff" isnt there. Believe me, i have thought about putting that in...

I am trying to keep things OEM to use all the excisting holes and equipment.

But your right, that would be a great feature to add


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

we just had a 91 infiniti g20 come in at my yard. are the power window regulators the same in that car?


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

jakehale said:


> I've got all the switches for the cruise, but the wiring is not there,,,, and since the wiring isnt there, I can only assume that the only engine "stuff" isnt there. Believe me, i have thought about putting that in...
> 
> I am trying to keep things OEM to use all the excisting holes and equipment.
> 
> But your right, that would be a great feature to add


Ya I thought of the cruise control myself, no wiring in the steering column though I really didn't search that much, maybe some plug is taped away from the steering wheel. Another thing, ya the controls in the engine are not there either, you'd have to install it..but from the looks of it it'd be a pretty easy job..don't know though

So you got that nice steering wheel? I thought about that...and the hole..now what did you replace the back of the wheel with? I kinda missed that


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

justin_b31 said:


> Ya I thought of the cruise control myself, no wiring in the steering column though I really didn't search that much, maybe some plug is taped away from the steering wheel. Another thing, ya the controls in the engine are not there either, you'd have to install it..but from the looks of it it'd be a pretty easy job..don't know though
> 
> So you got that nice steering wheel? I thought about that...and the hole..now what did you replace the back of the wheel with? I kinda missed that


Still looking for that. I got the wheel with the controls in the car now. One day I will finx a nice 4 spoke wheel with out cruise and I will then snag the back part of that and install it on my car. It will be simple once I find that wheel. I know they have them. A member posted a picture and he had that wheel with out the cruise controls. As far a wiring the the colum. I had a plug taped up under the colum. That is what I had to use in order to install my intermitten wipers and horn. I have the base "E", so I am sure yours is up in there also


----------



## Sentraclassic_kidpr (Jul 6, 2005)

*no horn!!!*

Hi guys.. I get the 4 spoke weel unfurtunally I get it with the cruise control switch ..but the contac base metal is different ...what I really have to do to have horn again??? I need to swap the contac from the old weel???? or I need to installl one of those ugly push buttons???


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Huh, see.. my car doesn't have any identifying marks such as e, ex. . but I have cruise control . . . thanks guys. . . I think I have the sentra ex! lol, btw. . .my cruise control wires are to the left of the steering wheel in the dash near another push button control. . .mabe your's is hiding. . .


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Sentraclassic_kidpr said:


> Hi guys.. I get the 4 spoke weel unfurtunally I get it with the cruise control switch ..but the contac base metal is different ...what I really have to do to have horn again??? I need to swap the contac from the old weel???? or I need to installl one of those ugly push buttons???


Well for me (I also have a E) look under the bottom piece of plastic under the stearing wheel. there "might" be (on mine there was) a white plug taped in there. Now for me I also swapped out the wiper control so that had the "extra" port for that plug. Once I hooked that up horn worked again...


----------

